# عرض خطيير من شركة وسيطك شقة 86م بعمارات ضباط زهراء م نصر على شارع أحمد الزمر للبيع



## Waseetk_Estate (25 فبراير 2012)

عرض خطيير من شركة وسيطك شقة 86م بعمارات ضباط زهراء م نصر على شارع أحمد الزمر الرئيسى*

عرض خــــاص جدا جدا شقة 86م على شارع أحمد الزمر الرئيسى للبيع 
بالدور الرابع تشطيب سوبررررررر لوكس كاملة المرافق والخدمات 
( مياه - كهرباء - غاز طبيعى .....إلخ ) مميزة جدا فيو أكثر من خيال 
مكونة من 2 غرفة + ريسبشن 2 قطعة + مطبخ + حمام 
السعر المطلوب 250000ج مائتان وخمسون الف جنيه مصرى
السعر قابل للتفاوض للجادين فقط لدينا فقط لدى شركة وسيطك
للإستعلام والإستفسار والمعاينة نرجو التواصل معنا
شركة وسيطك إنفراد بلا حدود
كل ما تتمناه وأكثر مع وسيطك

شركة وسيطك للتسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال
كبرى شركات التسويق العقارى وخدمة رجال الأعمال بمصر والعالم العربى
Waseetk Company for realestate marketing and service business
Leading realestate marketing and service business co. in Egypt and the Arab world
م/عمرو الوليدي 01068083588
م/بسام الهواري 01003403468
م/ خــــــالد أحمد 01229816840
ت.مكتب 24734245-00202
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
العنوان : 4 عمارات المقاولون العرب بجوار أولاد رجب , الحى الثامن مدينة نصر بالقاهرة
المعاينة مجانية*​


----------

